# Einzelne alte interessante Rollen, ----Keine große Serien----



## eiszeit (20. Mai 2020)

Die Fa. Hagenburg KG Sonthofen (Allgäu) brachte ab ca. 1950 die Rollen Silent und Silent Spin Flyte heraus,
die einige -für die damalige Zeit- innovative technische Ideen aufweisten. Neben dem heimischen Markt war
die Rolle in Übersee (U.S.A) sehr beliebt und auch bekannt.
Angefangen hat es 1950/51 mit der Silent, dem "3 Schraubenmodell". Hier wurde der Rück-
laufsperrgeber per dritten Schraube am Gehäusedeckel befestigt.





1. rechts das Dreischraubenmodell und links die Nachfolgerin mit zwei Gehäusedeckelschrauben.
Hier kann die Rücklaufsperre durch ein herausziehen der Kurbel getätigt werden.
Alle Silentrollen verfügen über den Schneckenradantrieb.




2. die Silent Spin Flyte ca. 1952 in Wurfstellung, d.h. der Fänger wird nach unten geklappt
und die Bügelschaltung erfolgt außen am Fuß. 




3. 3 Stück Silent Spinflyte mit gewissen Modifikatioen,

linke Rolle, ohne Arretierung der Rücklaufsperre
mittige Rolle, mit Arretierung durch Überwurfmutter (zylindrisch)
rechte Rolle, verstärkter Fuß und mit Arretierung durch Überwurfmutter (konisch)





4. Silent Spin Flyte Modelle, man sieht hier die unterschiedlichen Bügelschrauben.




5. die Spin Flyte per Aufkleber gemarkt ......

Noch einige technischen Daten zur Rolle:
Schnurfassung 120m /0,50mm, Übersetzung 1: 2,7, damalige Koasten um die 49,00 DM

Ab ca. 1953 verschwand die Fa. Hagenburg KG vom Rollenbausektor und die Atlantis Rollen
mit geschlossenem Bügel kamen durch Dr. Plate GmbH/Bonn (früher Bonner Kunststoff GmbH)
auf den Markt. Da leg ich noch Bild bei.




6., die Atlantis in grau (ca. 1953) und schwarz (ca. 1955), man sieht die
Ähnlichkeit mit den Silents.

Kurz noch was anderes und was nicht so bekannt ist.
Die Fa. Hagenburg brachte Anfang der 50er Jahr die erste Glasfiberrute in Deutschland auf den Markt.
Ich vermute das dieser Umstand dem Exportgeschäft nach den USA geschuldet war. Dort kamen
die ersten Glas Wonderrod um 1947 auf den Markt.
Aber die Glasruten taten sich -wie fast bei alle anderen Neuerungen- schwer den Durchbruch bei
den Anglern zu schaffen. Zudem war es Anfangs nur möglich Vollglasruten mit Längen um die 2m
zu fertigen.




7. die Superflex Vollglasrute, Bj. Anfang der 50er Jahre, Länge 1,82m, Schraubrollenhalter,
Korkgriff, hartverchromte Schnurlaufringe, Endkappe geschraubt, Kosten um die 45,00DM










Bild 8-11, die Markungen der Super Flex


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Haben die Rollen keine Schnurlaufröllchen, sehe ich das richtig? 
Wie wurden sie damals beworben, gab es da schon Angelkataloge? 

In den USA gab/gibt es viele einteilige Rutenmodelle, waren/sind das überwiegend Vollglasruten?  Sieht man in einigen alten Filmen,  wie z. B. "Sommerspy," wo mehrere Ruten hinten in einem Cabrio liegen.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Haben die Rollen keine Schnurlaufröllchen, sehe ich das richtig?
> Wie wurden sie damals beworben, gab es da schon Angelkataloge?
> 
> In den USA gab/gibt es viele einteilige Rutenmodelle, waren/sind das überwiegend Vollglasruten?  Sieht man in einigen alten Filmen,  wie z. B. "Sommerspy," wo mehrere Ruten hinten in einem Cabrio liegen.




Zum Teil haben die Silents auch Schnurlaufröllchen, siehe Bild 2.. Ist aber mit den heutigen nicht zu vergleichen, man war halt am Anfang der Rollenentwicklung.
Ja Angelkataloge gab es, es stand aber auch einiges in den damaligen Angelzeitschriften.
Müssen nicht unbedingt Vollglas sein, gibt auch Hohlglas, hängt u. a. vom Einsatz ab


----------



## magut (21. Mai 2020)

Unglaublich was ihr alles an alten Equipment habt!
Echt der Hammer 
Lg mario


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Fa. Hagenburg KG Sonthofen (Allgäu) brachte ab ca. 1950 die Rollen Silent und Silent Spin Flyte heraus,
> die einige -für die damalige Zeit- innovative technische Ideen aufweisten. Neben dem heimischen Markt war
> die Rolle in Übersee (U.S.A) sehr beliebt und auch bekannt.
> Angefangen hat es 1950/51 mit der Silent, dem "3 Schraubenmodell". Hier wurde der Rück-
> ...


Danke für wieder eine höchst interessante vorstellung!
Ist 49 DM nicht eigentlich sehr viel für jene Zeit?


----------



## eiszeit (21. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Danke für wieder eine höchst interessante vorstellung!
> Ist 49 DM nicht eigentlich sehr viel für jene Zeit?


Ja das war damals viel Geld, setzt man den damaligen Durchschnittslohn mit so um die 200 DM an.
Die DAM Quick Stationärrolle kostete damals um die 55,00DM. Da war es den reicheren Leuten vorbehalten
mit der Stationärrolle zu angeln.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja das war damals viel Geld, setzt man den damaligen Durchschnittslohn mit so um die 200 DM an.
> Die DAM Quick Stationärrolle kostete damals um die 55,00DM. Da war es den reicheren Leuten vorbehalten mit der Stationärrolle zu angeln.


War das die Quick Standard?

P.S. Heute kann sich zwar jeder eine Statio kaufen, ist aber sehr fraglich wie viele von denen sich im Jahr 2090 noch drehen lassen werden


----------



## eiszeit (21. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> War das die Quick Standard?



Nein die DAM Quick Standard war das noch nicht, um die 50er nannte man die Rolle noch ganz einfach DAM Quick.
Erst durch die Zunahme der Rollenmodelle (leichtes -, mittleres- und schweres Fischen) wie Junior, Super, Spinnfix ect. bekam
die DAM Quick auch den Zusatzbegriff *DAM Quick Standard*
Ähnlich war es auch bei den Mitchellrollen, es gab da am Anfang auch nur die Mitchell oder CAP, dann wurde daraus die Mitchell 300
Mitchell Rapid, Mitchell Mer, Mitchell Otomatic ect. darauf folgten dann die Zahlen 330, 304, 316, 306 usw..



Bilch schrieb:


> P.S. Heute kann sich zwar jeder eine Statio kaufen, ist aber sehr fraglich wie viele von denen sich im Jahr 2090 noch drehen lassen werden



Ja das stimmt. Ein Großteil der heutigen Rollen dürfte da nicht mehr einsatzfähig sein. Hab ja schon tausende von Rollen
in der Hand gehabt und geh da auch recht unbefangen ran. Am besten schnitten da immer die Shimanos aus den 90er Jahren ab.
Die hätten die Chance einen langen Zeitraum fischbar zu sein.

Was ich bei der Vorstellung vergessen habe, hier das Getriebe.





Das fast unzerstörbare Schneckenradgetriebe. Was mir persönlich -neben der Haltbarkeit- besonders gefällt ist der
leise Lauf. Übrigens in der Rolle sind zwei Kugellager und ein Nadellager verbaut


----------



## Thomas. (21. Mai 2020)

sehr schöne Vorstellung, danke eiszeit



eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab ja schon tausende von Rollen
> in der Hand gehabt und geh da auch recht unbefangen ran. Am *besten* schnitten da immer die *Shimanos *aus den 90er Jahren ab.
> Die hätten die Chance einen langen Zeitraum fischbar zu sein.




mein reden und das obwohl ich keinerlei Ahnung von der ganzen Technik habe die sich im inneren einer Rolle befindet , meine ersten teuer bezahlten Aero GT 6010 BR mit denen ich sehr viel gefischt habe und die auch heute noch ab und an im Einsatz sind, tuen noch wie am allerersten tag sind noch nie aufgemacht worden, haben vielleicht 1-2 mal einen tropfen Öli abbekommen und sehen auch noch fast wie neu aus ( sind zeitlos wunder schön).  
@eiszeit ich würde mich auch mal sehr über eine Bericht (zeitleiste 80-90er Jahre) zu den Shimanos BR Modellen freuen(und auch überall den anderen) , ähnlich wie du es hier gemacht hast


----------



## eiszeit (21. Mai 2020)

Da braucht man nicht viel Ahnung zu haben sondern nur die Rolle zu drehen bzw. zu fischen und man kann jetzt ein Urteil
-nach knapp 25 Jahren auf dem Markt- fällen.

Die neueren und vor allem die BR Rollen (ich fische keine Freilaufrollen) sind zwar nicht so mein Fachgebiet aber
gerade diese Shimano Aero GT 4010 BR bis 8010 sind wirklich Top Rollen.
Es gab die Aero GT 6010 BR mit Doppelkurbel und 4 Kugellager -an den richtigen Stellen- zu 295,00DM (1994) und 
mit Einfachkurbel und zwei Kugellagern zu 225,00DM. 
Da passt alles an den Rollen auch ohne Unendlich Rücklaufsperre oder die zusätzlich Welle zum Spulenhub.

Vielleicht haben wir ja hier jemand der sich mit den Rollen besser auskennt. Zum "Beisteuern" steh ich bereit.


----------



## Bilch (21. Mai 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @eiszeit ich würde mich auch mal sehr über eine Bericht (zeitleiste 80-90er Jahre) zu den Shimanos BR Modellen freuen(und auch überall den anderen) , ähnlich wie du es hier gemacht hast


Als ich nach Info über DAM Rollen gesucht habe, bin ich über eine sehr interessante serbische Seite gestolpert, wo der Autor die (seiner Meinung nach) 10 legendärsten Rollen vorstellt, u.a. auch die erste Shimano BR


----------



## eiszeit (21. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Als ich nach Info über DAM Rollen gesucht habe, bin ich über eine sehr interessante serbische Seite gestolpert, wo der Autor die (seiner Meinung nach) 10 legendärsten Rollen vorstellt, u.a. auch die erste Shimano BR



Sehr schöne Seite, danke fürs mitteilen.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

*drill-o-k Rollen*
Gestern reinbekommen. Die drill-o-k Großfischrolle in Deutschland angeboten von der Fa. Max Kahlenberg / Nordheim/Han.
Hier ein Bild davon, es ist die linke Rolle.




1. rechts sieht man die Kapselrolle drill-o-k auch von Kahlenberg




2., die Kapselrolle wurde auch angeboten als Viking F-120




3. Schneckenradgetriebe der Großfischrolle.
Nach dem reinigen der Rolle hab ich sie mal auf den Rechtshandbetrieb umgebaut,
geht ohne Problem weil auch der Umläufer mit einem Zwischengelenk ausgestattet ist.
Ich muß auch sagen, hab die Rolle so noch nie gesehen, inbesondere deswegen und auch
die Ähnlichkeit zu den DAM Rollen (Fischemblem, Rücklaufsperre) war der Kauf
unumgänglich.
Hintergrundwissen hatte ich aber schon in Form der drill-o-k Kapselrolle die 1961 von
Max Kahlenberg angeboten wurde. Ich muß auch dazusagen dass die Fa. Kahlenberg
-wie auch andere Angelgeschäfte damals, z. B. Brink- ihre Angelgerätschaften aus dem
asiatischen Bereich impotierten.

Warum die Großfischrolle damals nicht beworben wurde bzw. man (bzw. ich) nichts über
die Rolle findet ist mir noch nicht klar.
Es könnte sein das die Ausführung der Rücklaufsperre -die so auch der DAM Quick, bzw.
DAM Quick Standard entspricht- Patentprobleme bereiteten.
Beim zerlegen wurde festgestellt das die Rolle zwei offene Kugelager an der Hauptachse
hat. Hab ich noch bei der Kapselrolle die Markung "DAIWA 7" gefunden, war bei der
"Großen" gar nichts zu finden.
Kurzer Einschub in Sachen Brinkrollen.
Hier ein paaar Bilder:




4. Die Brinks 60, 61 und 63, alle importiert aus dem asiatischen Bereich
Besondertheit: Der Seiterdeckel wurde nicht geschraubt sondern ist per Federdraht
befestigt (diese Brinkrollen gab es auch als Point 220 .......).




5. Die Großfischrolle Brink Senior No. 2180, auch Importware


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2020)

@eiszeit 
Danke  für den tollen Bericht. Der Buegel hat Ähnlichkeit wie bei Shakespeare Deluxe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (7. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Vorstellung @eiszeit 

Beim Bügel war ich ebenfalls auf Shakespeare, scheint ne Mischung aus vielen zu sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2020)

Obwohl die DAM Super auch so einen Bügel hat. Auf jeden Fall eine echt seltene Rolle


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2020)

Wieder ein sehr interessanter Bericht, @eiszeit  Danke!

Würdest Du eine Nahaufnahme von dem Getriebe ohne Seitenplatte machen; und vlt. auch noch von dem Bügel und der Rücklaufsperre?

Noch eine Bitte: könntest Du die Bilder als Vorschaubilder anhängen - so kann man sich nämlich das Bild besser anschauen, weil man es vergrößern kann.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorstellung @eiszeit
> 
> Beim Bügel war ich ebenfalls auf Shakespeare, scheint ne Mischung aus vielen zu sein.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Obwohl die DAM Super auch so einen Bügel hat. Auf jeden Fall eine echt seltene Rolle




Sorry nochmal Heiner, die Rolle musste ich einfach haben.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wieder ein sehr interessanter Bericht, @eiszeit  Danke!
> Würdest Du eine Nahaufnahme von dem Getriebe ohne Seitenplatte machen; und vlt. auch noch von dem Bügel und der Rücklaufsperre?







Hier das Schneckenradgetriebe, man sieht auch das erste offene Kugelager. Ist immer so eine Geschichte die einzelnen
Kugeln nach der Reinigung wieder an ihren Ort zu bringen.




Hier die Schaltung der Rücklaufsperre alla DAM für den Umbau von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb. Es sind Markungen für* L ON*
und *R ON* vorhanden. Das zu lange Gewinde beim Schalthebel gab es bei DAM nicht.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wieder ein sehr interessanter Bericht, @eiszeit  Danke!
> Würdest Du eine Nahaufnahme von dem Getriebe ohne Seitenplatte machen; und vlt. auch noch von dem Bügel und der Rücklaufsperre?



Ah, den Bügel hab ich vergessen. Hab mal die Shakespeare Ball Bearing 2260 links daneben gelegt.





Stimmt doch nicht so überein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2020)

Nicht weiter schlimm, Walter, ich fand sie auch interessant. Wenn ich sie auch hätte wollen, wäre es für einen von uns beiden verdammt teuer geworden. Und bei dir in deiner Sammlung ist so ein Stück bestimmt besser aufgehoben.






Ich würde sagen, die Ähnlichkeit mit DAM Quick Super ist größer. (siehe Bild )


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Ähnlichkeit mit DAM Quick Super ist größer. (siehe Bild )



Zweifelsohne, das stimmt. Danke für das Foto.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Juni 2020)

Bei genaueren Betrachtung schaut der Bügel nicht nach Shakespeare aus sondern eher nach Super.
Was auch überrascht ist der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre der war doch bei der Finessa so 5 eckig glaube ich und nicht Rund oder bin ich da jetzt falsch ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei genaueren Betrachtung schaut der Bügel nicht nach Shakespeare aus sondern eher nach Super.
> Was auch überrascht ist der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre der war doch bei der Finessa so 5 eckig glaube ich und nicht Rund oder bin ich da jetzt falsch ?


 Der hatte bei der Finessa sogar eine Ecke mehr, also 6eckig.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Juni 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Bei genaueren Betrachtung schaut der Bügel nicht nach Shakespeare aus sondern eher nach Super.
> Was auch überrascht ist der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre der war doch bei der Finessa so 5 eckig glaube ich und nicht Rund oder bin ich da jetzt falsch ?



Der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperrschaltung kann man als Altersbestimmungsindiz heranziehen.

Leg mal zwei Bilder bei:




1. Hier der Rücklaufsperrhebel der DAM Quick Finessa 280 noch gebogen, bis ca. 1959




2. Hier der Hebel der DAM Quick Finessa 280, rund geschraubt ab 1960, oder Modell 60


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Bilder @eiszeit. Eine sehr interessante Rolle, die wirklich viele Ähnlichkeiten mit den DAM Rollen hat. Das Gehäuse ist jedoch ganz anders geformt - die außerhalb des Gehäuses liegende Lagerbüchse finde ich sehr außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347943
> 
> Hier das Schneckenradgetriebe, man sieht auch das erste offene Kugelager. Ist immer so eine Geschichte die einzelnen
> Kugeln nach der Reinigung wieder an ihren Ort zu bringen.
> ...


Der kleine Rote Punkt an dem Lagerdeckel links von dem Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre erinnert mich an den Ölnippel von der Quick super. Oder ist das was ganz anderes?


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist ein Ölnippel. Der wurde immer da angebracht wenn kein
Sintereisen als Buchse verwendet wurde.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist heute auch eine alte kleine Rolle eingetrudelt, eine Angler Bonnal#661. Laut Internet ist sie Anfang der 1960er Jahre in Japan von Nikko Sangyo gebaut worden. Sie hat eine rote Metallspule, Schnurlaufröllchen und zwei Bremsscheiben.  Die Metallspule hat eine Sperrvorrichtung und läßt sich nicht Rückwärts drehen. Ihr Getrieberad ist im Deckel eingebaut und sie hat eine ähnliche Schrumpflackierung wie die schwarzen Finessa-Rollen. Ob die Kurbelschraube original ist, ich glaube nicht. Unter ihrem Fuß hat sie noch einen Aufkleber mit der Bezeichnung FOREIGN. Nachdem ich sie abgeschrubbt hatte, fiel erst auf, das sie Lackmäßig außergewöhnlich gut erhalten ist. Bei den Recherchen im  Internet fiel auf, das es wohl zwei verschiedene Bauarten dieser Rolle gab, einmal mit Schmieröffnung unter der Rolle und einmal ohne. Auch wurde dieses Modell  als Anglo Spin Master 661 bezeichnet. Vom Laufverhalten würde ich meinen, das sie sich nicht vor anderen Rollen ihrer Epoche verstecken mußte.







vor der Reinigung (oben)  und dann danach ( unten)






Das Getriebe und Innenleben


Der Deckel mit der Ausbuchtung für das Getriebezahnrad


Aufkleber unter dem Rollenfuß



 Edit: Die Übersetzung ist sehr niedrig, 1:2,8 geschätzt


----------



## eiszeit (10. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ob die Kurbelschraube original ist, ich glaube nicht.



Doch die rote Kurbelmutter ist Original. Es wurden in Deutschland zwei Varianten der Rolle angeboten.
Einmal mit weißer Kurbel-Mutter und Ölnippel am Heck und einmal mit roter Kurbel-Mutter und keinem
Ölnippel (deine). Zudem gab es noch geringe Unterschiede am Bügelsystem.
Ansonsten ist auch alles was ich sehe im Originalzustand was einen Sammler immer freut.

Hier eion Foto der zwei Varianten:





Prima, jetzt haben wir wieder einen japanischen Hersteller und zwar Sangyo. Von der Werkstatt wurde ja einiges angeboten, auf dem
deutsch Markt. Z.B. die Scout Wenderollen (da ist ja das Angler Emblem drauf), damit verbunden natürlich die DAM Wenderollen 1105...,
Ebenso leicht ersichtlich die Angler Jet 550 Kapselrolle.




Man sieht hier links in der Ecke des nicht mehr schönen Karton das Angler Emblem. Unter sieht man das "Motto" der Firma,
"Made by Angler for Anglers in the World"

Kurz noch ein paar Daten der Bonnal 661, Preis 24,00DM, Schnurfassung 100m/0,35mm, Gewicht ca. 310g


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2020)

@eiszeit, gibt es überhaupt eine Rolle, von der Du nicht wüsstest


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @eiszeit, gibt es überhaupt eine Rolle, von der Du nicht wüsstest


Ja die gibt es, wie die vorne beschriebene große Angelrolle drill-o-k. Da musste ich auch erst die Zusammenhänge eruieren.
Man lernt auch immer dazu, den Hersteller der "Angler Rollen" konnte ich nicht *Sangyo *zuordnen, das war
mir neu. Wäre auch mal interessant die im asiatischen Bereich hergestellten Rollen -die auch so in Deutschland
verkauft wurden- den einzelnen Herstellerfirmen  zuzuordnen. Z.B. auch die "Ranger"  ist ja angeblich auch
Sangyo.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2020)

Noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Bonnal,

der Hersteller ist nicht einfach Sangyo, sondern sein kompletter Name lautet Nikko Sangyo Co...Ltd. Wobei laut Übersetzung Sangyo für Industrie oder Industrielle steht.
Er hat  neben der Bonnal 661 auch die Angler 80er Serie gebaut, 8-50, 80-60, 80-80, 80-100 und 80-120, die Fliegenrollen Angler No. 70, Angler Rainbow No 71 und 72, die Multirolle Angler 2-75, die Kapselrolle No 550 Jet, Angler Ranger 666A, Angler No. 270. Auf dem Bild der Verpackung kann man es gut erkennen.






Wenn ihr euch diese Rollen anschauen wollt, einfach bei Youtube "Angler Nikko Sangyo" eingeben.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juni 2020)

Ich leg mal ein paar Fotos bei. Rollen kommen aus der Sammlung und sind nicht abgestaubt.








Die Angler 71 und 72, grundsolide Fleigenrollen








links die Angler  2-75 und rechts die Champion Model 80-S, die seiht ähnlich der Scout aus (Angler?)


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2020)

Nachbetrachtung zur Bonnal #661
Beim Betrachten eines Videos der Bonnal#661 fiel mir ihr runder Knopf unter der Bügelschraube auf. Daraufhin habe ich meine noch mal auseinander gebaut und festgestellt, das der Bügelauslösemechanismus bei dieser Rolle doch anders ist als bei den meisten anderen. Während bei den meisten Rollen über einen Winkelhebel das Bügelumklappen ausgelöst wird,  ist bei der Bonnal dieses durch einen Bolzen gegeben, der auf einer schiefen Ebene der Bügelhalterung gleitet und in die Kerbe der Bügelhalterung diese dann fixiert. 


Bügelhalterung mit Kerbung für den Bolzen



Schiefe Ebene auf der Bügelhalterung



durchgehender Bolzen im Rotor



Bolzen ausgefahren, Bügel klappt um



Bolzen geschlossen, Bügel steht fest.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nachbetrachtung zur Bonnal #661
> Während bei den meisten Rollen über einen Winkelhebel das Bügelumklappen ausgelöst wird,  ist bei der Bonnal dieses durch einen Bolzen gegeben, der auf einer schiefen Ebene der Bügelhalterung gleitet und in die Kerbe der Bügelhalterung diese dann fixiert.



Ich hab mir mal notiert, dieses System der Bügelschaltung dürfte gleich oder ähnlich der DAM Quick N Serie sein


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juni 2020)

Wohl einer der besten Zweigangrolle aus Mitte der 50er Jahre die Benora Coast un die Benora Standard, hergestellt in der Schweiz, International angeboten durch die Fa.  S. Weinsberg (Hiversum) in Deutschland angeboten durch die Fa. Balzer (Lauterbach) und die Fa. Stork (München).




1., Benora Standard, einsetzbar fürs mittlere bis mittelschwere Fischen, Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,40mm, Übersetzung 1:4,4, 1:2,7, Zweiganggetriebe,
damalige Kosetn 54,00DM




2., Benora Coast, einsetzbar fürs schwere Fischen, Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,60mm, Übersetzung 1:4,3, 1:2,6, Zweiganggetriebe, damalige Kosten 69,00DM




3., das Zweiganggetriebe/Schaltung durch den Druckknopf an der Kurbel/im Betrieb schaltbar, die Rücklaufsperrfunktion und Schaltung wie bei den DAM Quickrollen.




4., Blick in den Rotor, die Rolle verfügt über eine Spulentellerbremse um ein zurückschlagen des Bügels zu verhindern, das Knarrrad kann höhenmäßig verstellt werden, der Bügel ist doppelbefedert


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Juni 2020)

Auch eine interessante Rolle mit Schneckengetriebe ist die Ofmer 400 aus Italien wenn ich richtig liege.
















Der Kurbelknauf scheint aber nicht mehr der Orignial zu sein.
Kann hier jemand mehr zum Baujahr sagen ?


----------



## eiszeit (22. Juni 2020)

Josef, Glückwunsch zur Rolle. Die italienischen Ofmer Rollen sind in Deutschland weniger bekannt.
Sie wurden von der Firma Ertl / Ertlburg (München) verkauft. Deine Ofmer 400 wurde ab *1968* in Deutschland
angeboten und sie kostete 44,00DM.  Sie ist fürs leichte bis mittlere Fischen einsetzbar.
Schnurfassung ca. 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1:4,5, Gewicht ca. 250g, Spule schraubbar.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder wegen dem Knauf.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Juni 2020)

Danke @eiszeit fürs Teilen deines Wissens 

Die Rute mit Rolle ist im Familienbesitz, mir ist gestern wider eingefallen das wir sie noch haben. 
Von den Ruten haben wir zwei verschiedene Modelle die ich nochmal seperat einstellen werde, leider beide ohne Herstellerangaben.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Juli 2020)

Was so mancher nicht weiß, die mit ihren Ruten sehr bekannte Fa. Sportex/Ulm baute in den Anfangsjahren auch Stationärrollen.
Erstmals ca. 1951 tauchte die Firma Sportex mit dem Export-Vertrieb der Hagenburgsche Superflex Glasfiberrute auf den Angelmarkt auf.
Um ca. 1954 kamen dann die Rollen Sportex Ocean 55, die Sportex Speed Spin River und ca. im Jahr 1955 die Sportex 55 in die Angelgeschäfte.
Ende der 50 Jahre gab dann Sportex die Rollenproduktion auf (ging nach England) und widmete sich vollständig dem Bau von Glasfiberruten
in Ulm. Hier ein paar kurze und nicht vollständige Anmerkungen (alles andere würde den Rahmen sprengen).
Ein paar Fotos der Sportex Speed Spin:





Bild 1: Kurbelansicht, umgebaut für den Rechtshandbetrieb




Bild 2: Ansicht Kurbelgegenseite, man beachte den Bügelaußenanschlag




Bild 3: Druckdrehspule
Die Speed Spin hat eine permanent wirkende nich schaltbare Rücklaufsperre (Rls), einen Bügelaußenanschlag, eine unendlich Rls, sie ist umbaubar
von Links- auf den Rechtshandbetrieb, eine Heckbremse, eine anlegbare Kurbel usw..

Ein Bild der Sportex 60 Saltwater und der Sportex 55 aus englischer Produktion.




Bild 4: links: Meeresrolle Sportex 60, Made in England (es gab sie auch als Sportex Ocean 55, Made in Germany). rechts: Sportex 55
Made in England mit zur Spule geneigten Fuß). Beide Rollen haben eine schaltbare Rls und eine Bügelinnenschaltung.
Das zur damaligen Zeit nichts weggeworfen wurde zeigt das nachfolgende Bild, Übergang Deutschland/England




Bild 5: Vorne die Sportex 55, Fuß und Plakette Made in Germany, hinten links: Plakette Made in England, die Fußmarkung wurde unkenntlich
gemacht, man kann aber noch Made in Germany entziffern, hinten rechts: engl. Modifikation Fuß nach vorne geneigt.
Die Sportex 55 kostete damals um die 50 DM, hatte eine Übersetzung von ca. 1:3,2 und wog ca. 320g.


----------

